# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  اي نوع انت عند الغضب ؟

## الوردة الاردنية

؟عند الغضب اي نوع انت ؟



اعرف نفسك الآن

الناس في 

الغضب اربعة انواع,

وهي طبيعة الامور,

اليك هذة القائمة لكي تعرف اي نوع انت
استخرج نفسك الان من بين الانواع التالية. . .




سريع الغضب سريع الرضى..




بطيء الغضب بطيء الرضى..




سريع الغضب بطيء الرضى..




بطيء الغضب سريع الرضى..




رجاءاً اختر قبل ان تجاوب






1)سريع الغضب سريع الرضى




هذا الصنف من الناس لا يحسن ادارة نفسة ,

وذاتة ,وكلمة واحدة تؤثر فية ويتفاعل معها جدا
ثم بكلمة اخرى يهدأ ويرضى ,
وهذا الصنف يؤذي فى التعامل ولا يعرف الطرف الاخر كيف





يتعامل معة بإستمرار,

بل مزاجه منقلب فهو حسب حالته النفسيه يغضب ... ويرضى ؟؟! فهل هذا انت؟؟؟؟






2) بطيء الغضب بطيء الرضى:




وهذا صنف من الناس لايغضب , ولكنه ان غضب....غضب , , فلعله يقاطع الطرف الاخر اسبوعا او شهرا وربما سنة كاملة؟ الا ان حسنة هذا الصنف الوحيدة انة بطيء الغضب.... فهل هذا انت؟؟








3) سريع 



الغضب بطيء الرضى:



و



هذا شر الناس فانة يغضب لأي شي حتى ولو كان تافه ولكنة لايرضى بسرعة ولا يقبل اي اعتذار او اي تأسف على خطأ

بل انه حتى اذا قبل ان يعفو او ان يصفح, يتخذ هو القرار بغض النظر عن الطرف الاخر ...فهل هذا انت؟؟؟







4) بطيء الغضب سريع الرضى:




وهذا هو خير الناس ((فالحلم والحكمة صفاتهم)) فلا يغضب الا لشيء منطقي وطبعا لا يمنع ان يغضبوا لان 



الغضب صفة من صفات الانسان ولكنهم اذا غضبوا سريعوا الرضا عندما يعتذر اليهم....فهل هذا انت ؟؟؟




أنت.........................





أين تجد نفسك بين الانواع الاربعة للغضب ؟؟






وتذكر دائماان 



الغضب نزعة من نزعات الشيطان ، يقع بسببه من السيئات والمصائب ما لا يعلمه إلا الله.




وتذكر ان تسامح الآخرين فالسماحه من شيم الكرام..

----------


## محمد العزام

1)سريع الغضب سريع الرضى




هذا الصنف من الناس لا يحسن ادارة نفسة ,

وذاتة ,وكلمة واحدة تؤثر فية ويتفاعل معها جدا
 ثم بكلمة اخرى يهدأ ويرضى ,
 وهذا الصنف يؤذي فى التعامل ولا يعرف الطرف الاخر كيف





يتعامل معة بإستمرار,

بل مزاجه منقلب فهو حسب حالته النفسيه يغضب ... ويرضى ؟؟! فهل هذا انت؟؟؟؟


 :Bl (4):  :Bl (4):

----------


## &روان&

1)سريع الغضب سريع الرضى




هذا الصنف من الناس لا يحسن ادارة نفسة ,

وذاتة ,وكلمة واحدة تؤثر فية ويتفاعل معها جدا
ثم بكلمة اخرى يهدأ ويرضى ,
وهذا الصنف يؤذي فى التعامل ولا يعرف الطرف الاخر كيف





يتعامل معة بإستمرار,

بل مزاجه منقلب فهو حسب حالته النفسيه يغضب ... ويرضى ؟؟! فهل هذا انت؟؟؟؟

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*الله يسلّم ايديكِ "وردتنا" .. فعلاً كلام صحيح 100% ..
يعطيكِ الف عافية وعُذرا على عدم اختياري لأحد لأنواع لأسباب معينة*

----------

